# Hickory Tree Down



## smokinjake (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey everyone it been raining all day here and we had a tree fall in our  back yard. I usually use Hickory to smoke with and I'm 99% sure this was a hickory that fell. I found many differrent varieties of hickory online and was wondering which one was good for BBQ or if any of them will work.
If this is usable I will let it season till next year and have plenty of smokin wood.
Any help out there on these species.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 25, 2010)

As far as I know all variety's of hickory are good for smoking


----------



## smokinjake (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks thats what I figured but wasnt sure. I was beginning to think no one was going to respond, but if there are any more opinions please chime in.


----------



## bbally (Apr 25, 2010)

For the finest test results please truck hickory tree to:

bbally hickory testing labs,
Clifton, Colorado

A report on the quality of smoke produced by the tree will be forwarded along with pictures of the products the tree was used to smoke in the testing.


----------



## danielh (Apr 25, 2010)

Are you doing any hiring? 

If so i will send my resume in immediately.


----------

